# Brake Buddy system



## sepisllib (Dec 11, 2004)

From information I have read - there are a lot of believers in the "Brake Buddy" - toad system.

From what I have read on it - all appears to be great except for one small thing that concerns me. It sounds like the system all set up and ready to work in the vehicle maintains a slight braking pressure on the brake pedal at all times - thus providing a slight drag on the towing vehicle.

This concerns me from the standpoint of toad brakes - tires - and related increase in power necessary to pull the toad - thus less fuel mileage.

Welcome any and all input on this from actual users of this system.

Thank YOu - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all

God Bless

Bill and Judy


----------



## Kirk (Dec 11, 2004)

Brake Buddy system

We have been happy users of the Brake Buddy now for more than five years. The information that you have of the BB keeping a light pressure on the brakes and causing them to drag is just not true. If you visit the BB website, you will find that they have a chart to use in setting the operating pressure setting, based upon the weight of the vehicle that you tow. The sensitivity of the BB is adjustable and we keep ours set to not apply the brakes at all in a normal stop. When they do apply in a hard stop, mine is set to come on hard enough to get into the ABS braking and thus to pull back on the hitch, rather than pushing. Since we don't need the extra brake in a routine stop, this gives us the maximum braking in an emergency.

There is no pressure on the brake pedal what so ever, when no braking is applied.


----------



## Gary B (Dec 12, 2004)

Brake Buddy system

HI Bill as Krik posted that is NOT TRUE! When properly set up (an that takes about 15 min. the first time) there is no pressure on the brake pedal, it is so simple to set up my 80 yr old mother can do it. As I posted be fore we towed well over 25000 miles with a Brake Buddy and the Mazda has the orginal brake pads installed at 131000 miles. As posted you set the sensitivity to what you are comfortable with.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## johno02 (Jan 11, 2005)

Brake Buddy system

My toad, 96 Taurus SW has power brakes which take a lot of pressure if the engine is off.  How does the Brake Buddy handle this??


----------



## Gary B (Jan 11, 2005)

Brake Buddy system

Hi johno02, welcome to the forum, the Brake Buddy operates using an air cylinder, the air pressure is adjusted for the weight of the toad, and the sensitivity can be adjust to what you desire. It has plently to power to apply the brakes of any vehicle with power brakes, and the BB works very well no problems.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jan 13, 2005)

Brake Buddy system

I have had the Brake Buddy for three years.  When I bought it I didn't purchase the Alert system with it.  I did get the break away switch.  On my last trip north the brake buddy developed an air leak and the compressor went bad.  I am towing a crew cab Colorado behind a Southwind motorhome so I didn't even notice the fact that my toad didn't have brakes.  I sent the Brake Buddy back and they repaired it.  I also ordered the Alert system so that the same thing doesn't occur again without me being aware that something is wrong.

As far as the brakes on your vehicle.  When you attach the Brake Buddy to your vehicle you let it pump up and the "test" it three to five times.  This removes the vacuum pressure from your braking system and allows them to operate like old fashion hydralic brakes without the power assist.  Naturally, the car will not be running at this point.  It is a braking assist unit and isn't designed to stop your car, but rather help your motorhome slow down and take some of the pressure off your motorhome braking system.  If the vehicle becomes seperated from the motorhome the break-away system will cause the brakes to be applied and stop it.  Hopefully before it goes over a cliff or hits another car.

I think it is an absolutely great asset to my towing experience.  It is also against the law to tow a vehicle without auxiliary brakes.  If you have an accident without a braking system you can be ticketed and fined for improper towing practices.  And if you have an accident, even if it isn't your fault, you can still be penalized.

Good luck.

Ps:  The people at Brake Buddy are truly great people to work with.  They will answer all your questions up front and honestly.

Ron


----------



## coldguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Brake Buddy system

Hello all, I'm new here as well.

As far as the Brake Buddy, I've used it on two different vehicles and have had absolutely no problems with it.

The only caution I would give is to have a proper power supply for it.  A 'power take-off' socket is often too light to handle the amp draw for long and using one could cause failure of the unit.

I had the dealer that sold me my toad up-grade the lighter socket to full-time 30-amp service and haven't regretted it.


----------



## garynjudy (Jan 18, 2005)

Brake Buddy system

We have had our Brake Buddy for 3+ years.  No problems and they are great to deal with.  We have an Itasca Horizon and we were towing a Jeep Wrangler and now we are towing a Jeep Liberty.  No drag on the brakes and the only time the Jeep brakes are activated are if you stomp on them (necessary to set the sensitivity appropriately) or if there is a break away.  Get the monitor and the brakeaway.  Roadmaster has a similar unit.  More expensive, but maybe more bells and whistles.

I would not pull our toad anywhere without it....and, indications are, you will have to have a brake system on your toad. 

Gary


----------

